# Is Vodka an Ale?



## pops6927 (Dec 6, 2017)

;)

A new business in Fort Worth:








The contact information!

Their website:  http://www.blackeyed.vodka/


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow, distilled 22 times per batch!


----------



## griz400 (Dec 6, 2017)

Just good for what ail's you .............lol


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Dec 6, 2017)

Please remove


----------

